# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Convertir une application apex 4 en apex 5

## stephe_aka

salut j'ai fait une application avec apex 4 et je les installer sur apex 5. Mais j'arrive pas a avoir accs a certain fonctionnalit d'apex 5 comme les options des modles, modification des menus........
je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de le convertir le digne du 4 en 5 ou bien comment avoir accs  ces lments la tant sur mon application.
merci d'avance.

----------

